# goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft



## guy_incognito (9. Juni 2010)

hallo,

ich bin neu hier und wollte einen rat was mit meinem teich los ist.
ich habe mir im april einen neuen folieteich angelegt mit bachlaufpumpe, pflanzen und meinen goldfischen. ich habe den teich einen monat einfahren lassen bis ich die fische eingestezt habe und bis vor einer woche ging es meinen fischen noch gut, aber seitdem ich ein zwei veränderung vorgenommen habe scheint etwas mit dem wasser nicht zu stimmen.

ich habe erstens einen filterschwamm in meine bachlaufpumpe eingesetzt, weil ich erhofft habe dadurch einen besseren filtereffekt zu bekommen. desweiteren habe ich zusätzlich pflanzen einsetzt wie z.b. __ quellmoos, Lysimachia, wassersterne und unterwassergras. irgendwas muss ich da falsch gemacht haben denn inzwischen sind 3 goldfische gestorben und seit heute morgen sind zwei fische die stark nach luft schnappen und leicht abstehende kiemen haben. ich werde die fischer natürlich rausnehmen und in meine regentonne setzen, aber ich habe sie vorhin noch nicht mit dem kescher einfangen können.

vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen guten tipp für mich. ich wollte heute noch in den zoohandel um einen wassertest machen zu lassen.

mfg alex


----------



## guy_incognito (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

wie lange bzw. wie oft am tag sollte die pumpe das teichwasser gefiltert haben? ich habe eine gardena fsp 3000 mit einer förderleistung von 2800l/h. ich schätze mal das pro std. 1500l gefiltert werden. ich lasse die pumpe 7 std. am tag laufen. also sollte das wasser 5mal komplett gefiltert werden. ist das ausreichend?

mfg alex


----------



## Digicat (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

Servus Alex

Herzlich Willkommen

Der Filter sollte rund um die Uhr laufen ... als 24h/Tag ... 7Tage/Woche wegen der Bakterien, wenn du den Filter abschaltest sind die Bakis über den Jordan und das Spiel beginnt vom neuen ... kontraproduktiv .... also laß ihn durch laufen 

Unterwasserpflanzen solltest noch in deinen Teich pflanzen ... sind Sauerstoffspender z.B.: Papageienfeder

Morgens ist der Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser im niedersten .....

Als schnelle Lösung kannst auch eine Luftpumpe und Luftsprudlersteine kaufen 

Bitte lies Dir mal das Basiswissen durch


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

Hi alex,

:willkommen im Forum!

Wieviele Fische hast du denn in deinem Teich? Ist mir nicht ganz ersichtlich.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

Ein Teilwasserwechsel mit frischem Leitungswasser kann ggf. nicht verkehrt sein. 
Im übrigen finde ich 2000 liter nach wie vor zu klein für die Haltung von Goldfischen. 

Hier im Forum hat man sich mal auf die Untergrenze von 3000 liter für Goldfischhaltung geeinigt (siehe Basiswissen)... aber das ist ja ein absoluter Unterwert und um so größer der Teich, um so stabiler läuft der Teich. Wenn man an die Untergrenze des möglichen geht sollte man eben perfekte Technik konsequent einsetzen, d.h. ein guter Filter sollte wirklich auch durchlaufen, wie Helmut erwähnt hatte.

Glaub mir, auf Dauer hast Du mehr Freude bei dieser Teichgröße, wenn Du auf die Haltung von Fischen verzichtest. Goldfische vermehren sich zudem wie die Karnickel.

Die meisten Teichneulinge (aber auch Oldies) füttern meiner Meinung nach auch viel zu viel. Wenn der Teich eingefahren und gut bepflanzt ist braucht man Goldfische meiner Meinung nach gar nicht mehr füttern. 
Dies gilt natürlich nicht für  kahle Becken, in denen sonst nix lebt. 

Viele Grüße und eine weise Lösung zu finden 
wünscht Dir 

Wuzzel


----------



## guy_incognito (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

ich habe zur zeit noch 7 fische im teich. die 2000l sind nur geschätzt. mein teich ist 1,10m tief und hat eine wasseroberfläche von 2m x 2,20m

mfg alex


----------



## Kaje (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

So wie ich dies lesen, hast Du zwar eine Pumpe an die Du zusätzlich einen filterschwamm gehängt hast, abewr hast Du auch einen separaten Filter?!

Deiner Beschreibung nach, hört sich dies nach akutem Sauerstoffmangel an.. Lasse deshalb die Pumpe 24Std. am Tag laufen und belüfte den Teich wenn möglich zusätzlich mit Sauerstoff


----------



## guy_incognito (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

ich werde die pumpe die ganze zeit laufen lassen. eine seperaten filter habe ich nicht.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

Ich denke da hast du ganz gut geschätzt. 
Wenn Du in so wenig Wasser so viel Fisch halten willst kommst Du um effektive Filterung nicht herum. 
Ich würde Dir trotzdem nach wie vor Empfehlen auf die Fische zu verzichten, oder den Teich deutlich größer zu bauen. Das Minimum was Du aber machen solltest ist den Teich beschatten, Mehrere Teilwasserwechsel je 20-30 % und einen gescheiten Filter bauen. Die Selbstbauecke gibt da Unterstützung. 
Wenn Du bei der Teichgröße und dem Besatz bleibst wirst Du allerdings immer wieder Probleme bekommen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## guy_incognito (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

was ich aber nicht verstehe, alle großen fische sind jetzt leider gestorben. das waren 4 an der zahl und ich habe noch drei kleine fische drin die ca. 5cm groß sind und die leben alle noch. 

 ich glaub euch ja das man mind. 3000l teichvolumen für goldfische haben sollte, aber warum wird einem im baumarkt die vorgeformten plastikteiche angeboten wo übertrieben gesagt nur ein eimer wasser reinpasst oder die sind dann ehr als dekoteich gedacht.


----------



## Majaberlin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

Leider haben die im Baumarkt absolut keine Ahnung von Teichen. Die wollen ihr Zeug verkaufen und gut isses. Diese Becken sind wirklich nur zu Deko-Zwecken gedacht, um ein paar Pflanzen da reinzusetzen und vielleicht ein Wasserspiel, das kann nämlich wirklich auch sehr schön sein.
Und für __ Molche und Kleingetier sind die allemal geeignet, habe selbst 2 im Vorgarten und die sind regelmässig mit Molchen bestückt, manchmal verirrt sich da auch eine Kröte oder auch ein __ Teichfrosch hin. Man muß nicht unbedingt Fische haben, umn Freude am Teich zu haben.


----------



## ebo (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

Hallo.

Weil die einfach keine Ahnung haben und ihre Klamotten verkaufen wollen.

Man sollte sich bei solchen Sachen immer vorher schlau machen. Wenn man ein Auto kauft oder nen neuen Fernseher dann informiert man sich doch auch vorher.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

Genau richtig ! Das sind Dekoteiche fuer ein Wasserspiel, oder ein paar nette Pflanzen. 
Richtig Spaß fängt es mit Fischen ab ca. 10000  liter zu machen ... und selbst dann würde ich heute eher von Karpfenartigen abraten... die Goldies vermehren sich zu stark. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Kaje (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*



guy_incognito schrieb:


> was ich aber nicht verstehe, alle großen fische sind jetzt leider gestorben. das waren 4 an der zahl und ich habe noch drei kleine fische drin die ca. 5cm groß sind und die leben alle noch.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass größere Fische mehr Sauerstoff verbrauchen und somit benötigen als die kleinen?!


----------



## guy_incognito (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

das ist für mich trotzdem keine logische erklärung das die großen mehr sauerstoff verbrauchen. die fische haben vorher nie nach sauerstoff geschnappt. erst seit letzter woche


----------



## Padis (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

Hallo,
ich hätte da mal eine grundsätzliche Frage da ich einen Schwimmteich besitze und von Fischhaltung keine Ahnung habe. Hatte mit Nachbarn ein Gespräch.
Ich lese hier im Forum immer wieder Fischhaltung ab 3000 L, ist ja auch gut so viel Platz.
Meine Frage ist wieviele Fische dürfen denn da nun rein ???, oder geht das nach Größe, Gewicht ?
Kann mir Jemand helfen ?


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

Hallo Thomas,

da gibt es keine generelle Regel, weil das doch erheblich von der Art des Teiches und der Fische abhängt. Es ist natürlich ein Unterschied, ob ich 10 __ Moderlieschen oder 10 Koi beherberge. Auch Zentimeterangaben sind nicht der Hit, denn es ist doch ein Unterschied ob ich 8 Fischchen mit 10 cm oder einen mit 80 cm im Becken habe.

So ein paar Grundangaben findest Du in unserem Einsteigerbeitrag - Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Kaje (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*



guy_incognito schrieb:


> das ist für mich trotzdem keine logische erklärung das die großen mehr sauerstoff verbrauchen. die fische haben vorher nie nach sauerstoff geschnappt. erst seit letzter woche




Deine kleinen Fische schnappen auch nach Sauerstoff richtig?! Und da die größeren Fische mehr Sauerstoff verbrauchen, als die kleinen, gingen diese zuerst bei dir drauf.. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass du generell ein Sauerstoffproblem in Deinem Teich zu haben scheinst, auch wenn Deine kleineren Fische noch leben.

Noch eine Ergänzung: Wann hattten  wir denn in den letzten Jahren solche klimatischen Änderungen wie derzeit, dass sich innerhalb einer Woche ein Temperatursprung von fast 20 Grad ergeben hat?!

Logisch genug?!


----------



## goldfisch (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

Wetter,vieleicht Witterung aber auf keinem Fall Klima. mfg Jürgen


----------



## Kaje (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Wetter,vieleicht Witterung aber auf keinem Fall Klima. mfg Jürgen



Hallo Jürgen..

Klima= Wetter, Witterung, Temperaturen usw:beten


----------



## Bebel (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: goldfische sterben, der rest schnappt nach luft*

Hallo guy_incognito

Warum kaufst Du Dir nicht einen Sauerstoffsprudler und einige Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut, halt gute Sauerstoffspender. Das kostet ja nicht die Welt. Außerdem hättest Du doch auch schon längst einen Wassertest machen lassen können oder bei dem geringen Teichvolumen auch einen Teilwasserwechsel durchführen können, das hätte ganz nebenbei auch Sauerstoff in den Teich gebracht.

LG Bebel


----------

